# hey guys im on a trt now and was put on 200mg from a 10ml vial by watson



## jeebise23 (Apr 17, 2015)

hey guys im so xciting like a kid in a candy store i have been battling trt for some time now because of liver troule finally that trouble subsided and i was put on 200 mg a week from a 10ml watson vial i will keep u guys informed if any difference thanks john oh sorry guys that was a 200mg 10ml bottle of test -cypinate by watson


----------



## juuced (Apr 17, 2015)

good luck with your new life on TRT.  Not sure if your asking any questions in your post ?


----------



## Megatron28 (Apr 18, 2015)

TRT is a life saver for guys with Hypogonadism.  You should be feeling much better within a month.  Good luck!  Make sure you monitor estradiol and hematocrit.


----------

